# Non ne ho voglia



## femmejolie

Alla domanda "Perché non sei venuta ieri?" Se rispondo "Non avevo voglia" senza il "ne" è sbagliato?
Un'italiana mi ha detto che ci vuole il "ne", ed un'altra mi ha detto di no.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che abbia ragione la tua amica, perchè senza il ne la frase resterebbe incompleta.


----------



## irene.acler

Ma perché senza non va bene? Secondo me sì! Non avevo voglia ("di venire," che resta sottinteso).


----------



## claudine2006

Non avevo voglia di venire. 
Non ne avevo voglia. 
Non avevo voglia....


----------



## irene.acler

Non so se sia un'influenza dialettale, ma io sinceramente "non avevo voglia" in questo contesto la vedo bene...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non è errato, ma mi sembra meno elegante.


----------



## sabrinita85

Come ho già scritto in ita-spa, secondo me, il *ne* ci va, o altrimenti bisogna esplicitare:

*Non avevo voglia di farlo.
Non ne avevo voglia.*


----------



## infinite sadness

... altrimenti il ne rimane sottinteso, ma è poco elegante.


----------



## irene.acler

Boh, ci vorrebbe il parere di un esperto..posso sicuramente sbagliarmi, ma vorrei avere una certezza se è proprio sbagliato oppure no.


----------



## fra3nic

"Non avevo voglia di venire"
"Non ne avevo voglia"
"Non avevo voglia"

"Ne" qui è pronome personale con valore di complemento di specificazione e con funzione partitiva: Non avevo voglia di quello=di venire. Ma non mi risulta che sia un errore non metterlo.


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie della tua risposta. Ossia, IreneCler aveva ragione, è valido dire "Non avevo voglia", ma forse è meno elegante di "Non ne avevo voglia".
Io credevo che fosse sbagliato.


----------



## irene.acler

Bene, quindi evidentemente si possono usare entrambe le forme..
Io comunque non sono ancora convinta del perché "non avevo voglia" sembra essere meno elegante..


----------



## fra3nic

femmejolie said:


> Grazie della tua risposta. Ossia, IreneCler aveva ragione, è valido dire "Non avevo voglia", ma forse è meno elegante di "Non ne avevo voglia".
> Io credevo che era sbagliato.


E' il contrario Femmejolie, nel parlato usiamo molto il ne, nello scritto sarebbe più corretto scrivere _Non avevo voglia_ in teoria!


----------



## Shy1986

Infatti sono corretti entrambi. Nel parlato usiamo molto il ne ma scrivendo in un contesto alto non ci andrebbe secondo me. Perciò è giusto anche dire non avevo voglia il ne è subentrato nel parlato.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, voi dite che l'uso del "ne" è usato in particolar modo nel parlato? Pensavo nello scritto...oops!


----------



## Shy1986

Che sia usatissimo nel parlato è sicuro e lo puoi trovare nello scritto di un registro basso ma in uno scritto alto secondo me non lo trovi. Comunque che tu dica "non ne ho voglio" o "non ho voglia" è giusto in entrambi i casi.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah, voi dite che l'uso del "ne" è usato in particolar modo nel parlato? Pensavo nello scritto...oops!


 
Concordo. Pensavo che il "ne" fosse più usato nello scritto.


----------



## Shy1986

Queste sono le cose complicate dell'italiano


----------



## irene.acler

Eh eh, in effettiii...beh, comunque siamo giunti alla conclusione che entrambe le forme sono corrette!


----------



## Shy1986

Su questo sono sicura


----------



## sabrinita85

Shy1986 said:


> Infatti sono corretti entrambi. Nel parlato usiamo molto il ne ma scrivendo in un contesto alto non ci andrebbe secondo me. Perciò è giusto anche dire non avevo voglia il ne è subentrato nel parlato.





fra3nic said:


> E' il contrario Femmejolie, nel parlato usiamo molto il ne, nello scritto sarebbe più corretto scrivere _Non avevo voglia_ in teoria!





Shy1986 said:


> Che sia usatissimo nel parlato è sicuro e lo puoi trovare nello scritto di un registro basso ma in uno scritto alto secondo me non lo trovi. Comunque che tu dica "non ne ho voglio" o "non ho voglia" è giusto in entrambi i casi.





Shy1986 said:


> Queste sono le cose complicate dell'italiano



Io opterei per dei riscontri teorici alla questione: portatemi un frammento di almeno un testo autorevole che dica quanto affermato da voi.

Purtroppo, oggi, la mia professoressa di linguistica è dovuta scappare dopo la lezione, altrimenti gliel'avrei chiesto. Proverò a farlo domani e speriamo di arrivare a una conclusione.

Quel che c'è di certo è che, in italiano corretto, si deve mettere il _ne_, oppure si deve esplicitare la frase, perché a mio avviso, una frase in cui non si espliciti, né si aggiunga un "ne" non ha senso.
Adesso è da vedere se una frase  senza il "ne" (come quella in oggetto) sia un'inflessione dialettale o un bel vizione del linguaggio che, a quanto pare, sta prendendo piede.
Che il "ne" sia tipico solo del linguaggio parlato è una vostra invenzione, dato che ci sono chili di libri che dicono il contrario.
Ora mi sorge un dubbio... ma non è che vi riferite al _nè_ torinese, no? Hihi


----------



## Shy1986

Io ho sempre sentito dire anche "non ho voglia" e anch'io lo dico e non ho mai trovato nessuno che mi abbia mai detto che è sbagliato professori compresi


----------



## irene.acler

Shy1986 said:


> Io ho sempre sentito dire anche "non ho voglia" e anch'io lo dico e non ho mai trovato nessuno che mi abbia mai detto che è sbagliato professori compresi



Esattamente!


----------



## sabrinita85

Shy1986 said:


> Io ho sempre sentito dire anche "non ho voglia" e anch'io lo dico e non ho mai trovato nessuno che mi abbia mai detto che è sbagliato professori compresi


E hai mai provato a scrivere su un compito in classe "non ho voglia"?
Penso proprio di no.


----------



## sabrinita85

fra3nic said:


> A parte alcune costruzioni e alcuni verbi che lo richiedono, il ne è una specificazione che può anche venir omessa.. Sono assolutamente certa della giustezza di "Non ho voglia" che uso tranquillamente tutti i giorni.


Ancora non sono in grado di portare l'opinione di un linguista.

Nel frattempo vedo che hai trovato questo frammento tratto da ... ?


----------



## filowelling

*C*iao, mi ricordo una vecchia discussione di 1 anno fa in cui si era arrivati alla conclusione che si usa sia "non ho voglia" che "non ne ho voglia".
Ma se qualcuno dice, andiamo al cinema, posso dire sia "no, non ho tanta voglia", sia "no, non ne ho tanta voglia"?secondo me sarebbe più corretto usare il ne, ma nel linguaggio italiano ormai usiamo tutti e 2


----------



## irene.acler

Questa era la discussione.
Io sinceramente direi "non ho tanta voglia", però non è un parere da esperto quindi mi rimetto al sapere di chi sarà in grado di dare una spiegazione magari più "documentata".


----------



## housecameron

Si ha voglia o non voglia _di qualcosa_, quindi _ne_ (=  di andare al cinema) è sicuramente la versione corretta.
Concordo pienamente con gli interventi di sabrinita.
A volte dico anch'io "non ho voglia", ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao!
Ho trovato questo:
Dal Corriere della Sera on line: 



> • avv. Particella atona usata come proclitica (davanti al verbo: p.e. ne vengo) o come enclitica (dopo il verbo: tornarne), anche preceduta da me, te, se ecc. (me ne vado/andarsene)
> 2 Di esso, di essa, di ciò, di lui, di lei, di essi, di esse, di loro, con funzione di compl. di argomento, appartenenza o generica specificazione: bello quel tavolo: ne ho anch'io uno simile; di questo ne abbiamo già discusso; non ne so nulla; anche con valore attenuato, in espressioni quasi idiomatiche: farsene una ragione; fregarsene; non poterne più || aversene a male, offendersi, prendersela | non volergliene, non serbargli rancore




Questa frase proposta, nella domanda che la precede (Vieni al cinema? No non ne ho voglia) presuppone che il complemento di specificazione/argomento (non ho voglia di che/di cosa) sia già specificato nella domanda stessa, tuttavia per me è più completa la versione della risposta contenente il "ne".

Non ho voglia di + infinito -> non ne ho voglia.

Però, se nel linguaggio quotidiano/colloquiale uno dice "non ho voglia" non credo sia da fucilare


----------



## filowelling

*M*a si, possiamo arrivare alla soluzione dicendo che sarebbe più corretto usare il ne, ma comunque nel linguaggio italiano ormai si usano entrambi!

*M*i è venuta in mente una cosa, ma anche in un contesto amoroso, tipo uno dice all' altro: dai facciamo l' amore, "no non ne ho voglia" è più corretto usare il ne?


----------



## housecameron

Secondo te cambia grammaticalmente qualcosa rispetto al tuo esempio precedente?


----------



## filowelling

*N*o ma ti spiego!prima guardavo un telefilm e allora c'è stato una battuta del genere, facciamo l' amore, no non ho voglia...quindi avevo pensato che magari qui il ne non era corretto, in quanto in questo caso la parola voglia è usata con un' accezione diversa!mi era venuto questo dubbio!

*Q*uindi comunque anche in questo caso è più corretto usare il ne, giusto?



> Maiuscole per favore - non postare 2 volte di seguito


----------



## italy74

Ciao ragazzi
come qualcuno ha già scritto, grammaticalmente è più corretto (anzi: necessario) inserire il "ne" in frasi dove si riprenda qualcosa della frase precedente. Il fatto che il linguaggio "neo-standard" (così è chiamato l'Italiano del dopo anni '80), specie nel parlato, ometta questa particella, è solo sintomo di un cambiamento verso un linguaggio più spiccio e povero (vedi anche la continua confusione nell'uso del congiuntivo, spesso sostituito dal presente o dall'imperfetto indicativo, tipico della parlata e dei dialetti meridionali ) 

In merito alla frase immediatamente sopra il mio post "Non ho voglia", in questo specifico caso, c'è da aggiungere che la parola "voglia" è legata molto fortemente all'ambito sessuale (frase tipica: "_Ho voglia di te_", omettendo tutto il resto) e in questo caso potrebbe essere considerata una vera e propria sostituzione del ne mancante.


----------



## filowelling

> In merito alla frase immediatamente sopra il mio post "Non ho voglia", in questo specifico caso, c'è da aggiungere che la parola "voglia" è legata molto fortemente all'ambito sessuale (frase tipica: "_Ho voglia di te_", omettendo tutto il resto) e in questo caso potrebbe essere considerata una vera e propria sostituzione del ne mancante.



* Q*uindi riassumendo possiamo dire che in generale ormai nel linguaggio usiamo sia la forma con il ne sia quella senza, ma quella corretta sarebbe la forma con il ne, mentre in quel caso specifico sopra, si usano entrambe le forme e sono corrette entrambe,  giusto?


----------



## SunDraw

In difesa di un "Non ho voglia" _tout court_.
Io penso si possa riconoscere all'espressione "Non ho voglia" un significato particolare che la rende insostituibile, ovvero che la faccia riconoscere non semplicemente come una resa più misera anzi sgrammaticata di un "Non ne ho voglia" in risposta a una qualche proposta.
Penso ad esempio alla risposta "(No, guarda,) non è il momento", che si preferisce assolutamente a un "(No, guarda,) non _ne_ è il momento".
Oltre che semplice sottintendere "voglia (di quanto hai proposto)", così come un "No, non mi fa voglia" non offenderebbe nessuno nel non aver riportato il soggetto esplicitamente, in più vorrei proprio dire come il nostro "Non ho voglia" finisce ...sempre... per aprirsi un po' all'espressione d'una sensazione generale, come a dire "Non ho voglia di tante cose....": (come già riportato) "Oggi ho poca voglia", "Oggi non ho gran voglia".
Fino, al limite, ad andare all'equiparazione con un "Mi sento svogliato".
Allo stesso modo, ma questo sì forse esclusivamente nel parlato, si dice "Oggi non è giornata", sottinteso "per affrontare altro, dal momento che son già (stato) sconvolto abbastanza fin qui".
Che ne dite?
(Ovvero una narrazione potrebbe riportare un "rispose che in quel momento non aveva voglia", senza per questo richiamare immediato intervento di _editing_...).


----------

